# Tn, nc, sc, ga



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to move.
I want to live somewhere, where there are basically 3 seasons. 
Almost summer, summer, and fall.

I would love to move to Eastern Tn (mountains).
I would love to move to Western NC. (mountains).
I would love to live in N. Western SC.
I would love to live in Northern GA.

Does anyone have any input on these locations??
Kids are grown, don't need to worry about schools.
Rural....50 acres.....woods.....creek......mountains are fine.

Thanks for your time and comments!!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

don't have any suggestions, other than, hmm, want a roomie? haha, jk. but I hope you find it, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't know about SC or GA but eastern TN and NW mountains of NC have winter. Might not be as long as some other places but they have winter and snow.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

The mountains of E Tn are already full of people who have moved in from elsewhere.Land that couldn't be given away 20 years ago is 6 to 7000 bux an acre.For land that you need 4 wheel drive to get to your lot.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Is this for a single female or a couple. Some places are better suited as far as safety for a single woman than others.

I personally love TN, mainly for the beauty of the mountains but I've heard that some areas have started to have more crime than they did 15 yrs ago. :Bawling:

Have you considered the Ozarks; I think land is more reasonable there.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Family. Husband, Wife, 3 kids (late teens early 20's) and 2 JRT's!!


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Family. Husband, Wife, 3 kids (late teens early 20's) and 2 JRT's!!


Then I'd suggest East TN, there's a lot of cultural & wholesome entertainment within a couple hours drive plus there's the mountains. Can you tell I love mountains and forests? :happy:

Good luck no matter what place you choose.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know about other areas in GA, but my area is still experiencing a struggling economy and drought conditions. We don't have much of a winter and there is land to be bought around here though. Atlanta's just a couple of hours drive, so you have a larger city close enough for culture and entertainment. In parts of Northern GA you have some nice mountains, but don't know much about the area other than the tourist spots.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Everywhere in SC has winter. The northwestern part has it the worst with frequent below freezing temps, ice and snow. If you don't want winter, you are going to have to give up on the idea of the mountains in any of the states you listed. I am in the center of SC and even we get winter!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Everywhere in SC has winter. The northwestern part has it the worst with frequent below freezing temps, ice and snow. If you don't want winter, you are going to have to give up on the idea of the mountains in any of the states you listed. I am in the center of SC and even we get winter!


How is the humidity in SC? It was one of the states I had considered early on in my search, but the boss said it's too humid.

Nomad


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I want to move.
> I want to live somewhere, where there are basically 3 seasons.
> Almost summer, summer, and fall.
> 
> ...


We live in WNC,it is cold here to us...but then we lived on the coast of SC.:happy2:
Of course cold to us is below freezing at night and the 40's during the day,not sure what your idea of cold is.

Winter has been cold for a few days at a time but has been quite wet,it is in fact raining yet again,the red clay never has a chance to dry out.

We can see mountains but don't live in them,this is better in my opinion as mountains aren't that great to do much homesteading in.

Our county is rural,we have lots of trees,there are a lot of rivers and creeks.

Summer is hot,but cools down at night making it MUCH better than where we lived before.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nomad said:


> How is the humidity in SC? It was one of the states I had considered early on in my search, but the boss said it's too humid.
> 
> Nomad


The humidity rarely gets above 100%.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I want to move.
> I want to live somewhere, where there are basically 3 seasons.
> Almost summer, summer, and fall.
> 
> ...


Where are you moving from? It would give me a better idea of what winter means to you - every place in the US has "winter" but people from colder places may not consider what people from warmer places consider a "real" winter...

I live in Augusta Georgia - right on the boarder between Upper and middle Georgia, and along the Savana river between SC and GA. I love it here, but we do have a "winter". Last two years were atypical - actually had snow on the ground for a couple of days. Most years it is in the 40's - 50s from Nov to Feb. This year is weird - was 60s and a week ago hit the 70s. Gobal warming?

Any how, it's pretty here, and land can be had for $2k/acre if you live a ways from town. Closer to town its more like 5k, and the prime areas are 10K and up. Other factor is the type of land - timber vs pasture. If you willing to do some work, you can buy timber land pretty cheap and gradually convert it to what you want. This is the least expensive, slowest, and what I'm doing. But I was able to get almost 200 acres for what I would have had to pay for 25-30 of pasture... time will tell if it was the right decision. If your willing to spend more money, you can buy pasture which is faster, easier and alot more expensive. Terrain is flat to hilly, and soil is generally pretty good. Economy has not been too bad here compared to other areas, but like all areas it is not what it was 5 years ago.

My folks live south and west of Knoxville TN. Definitely 4 seasons up there. Though winter is mild compared to Michigan / Ohio where they grew up, they do get snow most years at least for a couple of days. Prices for land is higher there, ~5k/acre and up. Terrain is variable. Generally more hilly than here. Don't have any experience with soil quality, and my folks are retired, so I'm not that familiar with the economy there... from what I gather, away from knoxville it's pretty depressed.

Hope this helps.



Nomad said:


> How is the humidity in SC? It was one of the states I had considered early on in my search, but the boss said it's too humid.
> Nomad


Depends on where in the state you are. Closer to the coast, more humidity. Closer to the mountains in the northwestern corner, less so. But SC, GA, AL and south are all pretty humid compared to other parts of the country. 

But, the humidity has a plus side - its greener here, and it's good for your skin. So long as you avoid suntanning (about the worst think fo skin after smoking), the ladies here don't have to work nearly as hard as the ladies in the western states do to protect their skin from fine lines and wrinkles. (Not that I'm too worried about it myself, but as a plastic surgeon, I have reason to know.) Maybe you can convince the boss on that aspect? Sure is pretty here.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> The humidity rarely gets above 100%.


I kinda thought maybe it was pretty much close to there most of the time.

Nomad


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

I live in SE TN. Yes, we have four seasons here, but real cold spells are short and actually pretty infrequent. Generally, it is mid 40's to 50's during the day. Not bad. Even in the winter we have warmer spells from time to time. Real early spring plants often begin blooming late February to early or mid march. You can feel spring coming in February. Land isn't cheap, but the further away you move from a big city the cheaper it is. You can find land around me if you look carefully for $5,000 per acre. 

Oops, have to go. the puppy is whining. Runs to put said puppy out.....


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to move to this region also. I was considering Maine, but decided that the long winters and non stop sinus issues I have here up north are no longer worth it witht summer AC and dry heat all winter long.

It is so hard trying to look in other states, not knowing what jobs are available there, culture, etc..


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

We live in the mountains of TN on the plateau. You might want to check prices near Cookeville and Crossville as I think they are much more reasonable than other areas.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I live in north east SC near Charlotte, NC. Union, Chester, and Fairfield counties you can get remote rural land in the 2k - 3k price range, sometimes lower. This land is typically in pine plantation. Closer in but still rural like what I am closing on tomorrow (finally) is around 4k-6k per acre.

I do however like Eastern TN and Western NC.

What I like about where I am at is that the beach is 3-4 hours away and the mountains are 2-3 hours away - I can enjoy both without the hassles that come with either.

Humidity - well after living in SC for 23 years after growing up in semi-deserts (San Diego and East Central, WA) I find that I can handle it but tend to stay more indoors mid July - Mid August. What I would classify winters where I am typically starts late December and is gone by mid February. As another poster said SC rarely has summertime humidity above 100% and often get's as low as 99% (j/k).


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

I am poking around this forum and thought I'd reply as my husband has made the decision to move back to PA to continue with the family business, so our house will very shortly be up for sale. We also live on the Cumberland Plateau and there is no other place I'd rather live. Our small community is very family-oriented and self-sufficient as it consists mostly of the nicest Mennonite people ever. I hate to leave here! Anyway, I will be posting a formal "ad" here in the next day or two as my husband would like us all back in the same state as soon as possible. By the way, our house is quite large (5 bedrooms, 3 baths, lots of practical living space and storage and also has a VERY nice in-law suite that could even be used as a rental, full basement, barn, other out buildings, hay field, garden area, woods, outdoor wood furnace, well water and city water on 25 acres with a beautiful view, etc.) so if you know any large families looking to live a little (or alot) more self-sufficiently in a community that is close to both Crossville and Cookeville, please feel free to respond! 
I highly recommend TN for a place to live.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I lived in East TN and SC close to Charlotte. I live in Raleigh NC now. Woke up this morning to about 2" of snow. All of these place have four season. Winters are mild, but the temp does drop sometimes. Hot summers. The spring and fall are beautiful.

East TN has been my favorite of the three. The winters were very mild, more so than SC or NC and when it did snow it was like a Currier & Ives picture. No state tax in TN. Being at a higher elevation tempered the summer.

I have also lived in Houston, South Bend IN, Quincy IL and Memphis.

I am from Arkansas and am heading back when I retire. I wanted land and it is the cheapest there. The weather is a lot like where I have lived in NC & SC.

I will say we loved the coastal region of SC.

Everywhere I have lived has had good things and bad. A good state of mind helps a lot.

Let us know where you go.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the SC mountains but if I were moving today, it would probably be to Tennessee. I won't move because my kids and grand kids are here, but the midlands of SC isn't all that appealing to me (that's where I am now). The one huge plus is the soil is sandy and easy to dig in. No rocks at all to contend with. But that's it. It's hot and terribly humid here in the summer.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Land in the NC mountains has become really expensive. There is, however, still land that is reasonable in the foothills....specifically Wilkes County and area near Dobson. There are great hospitals in the Winston Salem area that would be within driving distance. It is cold here in the winter, but the seasons are beautiful and we enjoy the occasional snow.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I just finished my first year in NC. I love it. There's basically no winter. Snowed Thurs, ground covered, gone by am. Haven't had a winter coat on all year.


----------

